

The Job Of A CEO At A 200 Person Company - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/10/job-ceo-200-person-company/

======
staunch
4\. Make a profit.

Meebo is on their series D and has raised $70 million. It seems it's still
being run off VC after 6 years.

Meanwhile they seem to have peaked in 2008
<http://www.google.com/trends?q=Meebo>

~~~
fertel
The size and scale of Meebo is always a suprise, but they have massive
distribution. See the Meebo bar - <http://www.meebo.com/websites/>. They are
on some heavily trafficked sites (tmz etc...) where they sell quite a few ads.

~~~
suking
Does anyone actually use the messaging?

------
missy
The key traits of great historical leader, may it be Alexander the Great or
Napolean, was that they had an Ideal. Nietzsche wrote many interesting points
about it that have in the past and present proven to be the case.

A leader must have all his followers/team completly behind him, so that when
the leader moves forward his "body" the team does as well without thought just
like we do when we move our body. It just happens and follows our minds will.

I can think of two simple examples like when birds migrate to Africa , they
fly in big swarm to live in the warmth of the African winter or the
Transformer charachter Voltron who comprimises of many small Robots but join
to a big one.

Both are in normal times more individual but when on quests or adversity join
as one big entity. What brings them together are the Common Goals of :
Prospering and to Survive 2. Defence against other enemies.

Based on this I think best is to find an Ideal for you and your team to follow
where your setforth an IDeal that in your value system " will make the world a
better place" and by following this ideal, prosper, survive and defend against
enemies.

People are willing to work for free and pay for it as well for a good cause
like you see in many charities but you wouldnt find the same passion with
someone earning 10$ an hr in a shop to oversimplify the Ideals Vs Cash
arguement.

Interested to know what others think make a team become 1 with the ceo and
share the same vision. thanks

~~~
bfe
Voltron, Defender of the Universe, is not a Transformers character.

~~~
missy
sorry, I meant this guy,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devastator_(Transformers)>

I typed into google something like "transformers small robots big robot" and
Voltron was there.

------
orenmazor
I remember Meebo.

the biggest shock to me is that they're a 200 person company. good for them,
probably.

------
divvlr
This was a great post. I found as I was reading it that many of the
characteristics he possesses as a leader can be found in John Maxwell's
leadership series. A small book I reffer to regularly is John Maxwell's
delegating leadership. THis article was dead on with how as a CEO that becomes
you main job. I recommend it to all CEO'S.

For others looking for good leadership books here are some others I like:

\- 7 habits of highly affective people \- how to win friends and influence
people \- Launching a leader revolution (great book my friend gave me this!)
\- Wooden \- Anything from John Maxwell or Dale Carnegie

------
nateberkopec
200 person company? Er, people still use Meebo?

